# Fabricar un neuralizador de los hombres de negro



## Lucio Ariel (Abr 25, 2012)

Buen día a todos.

Este "juguete" se ve interesante para hacer, en especial para andar "vacilando" o parte de un disfraz de halloween o para otro fin, sería coherente hacerlo??? En ralidad no borra la mente, solo es un juguetito. Me pregunto qué componentes se necesita para fabricar uno. además de pics? Se puede usar un flash de cámara o un led blanco ultrabrillante para el "borrado" de la mente? Tal vez hacer eso se lleva 2 o 3 días desde que se compra material hasta que se prueba.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2012)

el del el ultimo video, sabes si vibra ???????


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 25, 2012)

yo creo que si, esa es su funcion principal, los led's solo son adornos para que no se vea tan aburrido, y el ruidito es para llevar el ritmo


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2012)

esos leds levantan temperatura y el cuerpo la disipa, asi esta calentito.....
mira las cosas que ponen ........

si te lo encuentra la mama o la abuela en tu habitacion decis que es de los hombres de negro , de la pelicula........para que pierdas la memoria........
ni la abuela te va a creer.

lo importante es que no vibre asi de una apenas lo abris, por que ahi si que se dan cuenta todos y no hay verso que valga..


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Abr 25, 2012)

Ya sé lo que parece, pero eso no es el punto, solo les mostré la posibilidad de hacer un proyecto electrónico.

Si desean aportar información se los agradeceré mucho, gracias.


----------

